# And more snow



## weimedog (Feb 4, 2015)

This is the fourth heavy snow producing even.....


----------



## SS Sniper (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice tractor; and yeah this snow is awful


----------



## chuckwood (Feb 24, 2015)

I plowed my garden a couple weeks ago. And here it is today, ready for spring planting!


----------

